# I'm caught in an infinite Steam Update loop



## Black Panther (Apr 24, 2013)

I really need help with this.

I get a pop-up from Steam that it needs to restart to apply some updates.
When I do so, after some 5 minutes I get another popup thanking me for participating in the beta on Steam, and telling me to restart again. Then I get the original pop-up from Steam telling me that it needs to restart to apply some updates, and then I get the same popup thanking me for participating in the beta on Steam and telling me to restart again. Then after a while I get the original pop-up telling me that it needs to restart........... 

And it goes on like that all the time I'm on the pc.

I googled and read that Steam updates are iffy with antiviruses, so I disabled MSE, and for good measure also ran CCleaner and rebooted.

But it still goes on... and on... and on...


----------



## erocker (Apr 24, 2013)

Steamception...  Try going into settings and make sure you're not participating in any beta. You may need to do a Steam reinstall.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't recall the names of the folders, but aren't there folders you can delete to make steam re-update correctly?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 24, 2013)

erocker said:


> Steamception...  Try going into settings and make sure you're not participating in any beta. You may need to do a Steam reinstall.


----------



## qubit (Apr 24, 2013)

Try quitting Steam, deleting clientregistry.blob in the install folder and restarting Steam. This seems to fix 95% of Steam problems.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 24, 2013)

qubit said:


> Try quitting Steam, deleting clientregistry.blob in the install folder and restarting Steam. This seems to fix 95% of Steam problems.



And it seems my problem is one of those 5% because this didn't fix it... 

Any other suggestions? I've been googling getting no results (other than to disable antivirus which I did).


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you tried looking in windows task manager to see if you have multi "steam.exe" processes running?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 24, 2013)

I would cut/paste userdata and steamapps directory to another folder, uninstall Steam, install Steam, move folders back.


----------



## qubit (Apr 24, 2013)

Black Panther said:


> And it seems my problem is one of those 5% because this didn't fix it...
> 
> Any other suggestions? I've been googling getting no results (other than to disable antivirus which I did).



Damn.

I'd try mindweaver's suggestion, first.

If it doesn't work, try reinstalling Steam, perhaps. However, I don't think it's strictly necessary to move your steamapps out of there, like Ford said. I think doing that would lose you a few settings, while just installing over the top should preserve everything.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 24, 2013)

Only got the one.


----------



## Nordic (Apr 24, 2013)

I had this last night same problem last night. I finally got tired of it bugging me so I figured I would just ignore it and pressed the close button instead of update. I have not been bugged about the update since.

If I really have updated it is still in question.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 3, 2013)

Can you recall any microsoft updates around the time this problem started?

I know MS had a few updates that put windows and other software into an infinite loop 

Do you have steam on one HD and games on another?


----------



## MT Alex (May 3, 2013)

I have a similar problem, Steam is always wanting to apply an April 22 update, one day I updated 3 times to no avail.  Like James, I just quit caring and didn't apply it.  I'm hopeful that when there is a real update things will fix themselves.


----------



## puma99dk| (May 3, 2013)

Black Panter have u tried going into steam settings and change beta to none restart steam let it boot and don't down a beta update and then re-activate beta updates?


----------



## drdeathx (May 3, 2013)

qubit said:


> Try quitting Steam, deleting clientregistry.blob in the install folder and restarting Steam. This seems to fix 95% of Steam problems.



This is the fix. I had the same problem and bingo.


----------



## qubit (May 11, 2013)

BP, this looks like a Steam bug you fell foul of.

I've just downloaded a Steam update and one of the fixes was "Fix client update-loops caused by inconsistent server and proxy-cache states".

Should be sorted now.


----------

